# Discovered: Our worst enemy



## Flatlander (May 31, 2006)

I was recently doing a bit of googling, and much to my surprise, I ran across the enemy of all martial artists.  Our nemesis.  I would suggest that someone who would say things like this is not on our side....



> The original religious philosophy of Kung
> fu dates back as far as 2696 B.C., where it was rooted in the Occult
> forms of divination known as the I-Ching and the book of Changes.
> 
> ...



So, I need to know, are you all a bunch of demon loving supernatural depressed violent destructive masochists?  Or are these people evaluating things a little inaccurately?


----------



## Henderson (May 31, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> So, I need to know, are you all a bunch of demon loving supernatural depressed violent destructive masochists? Or are these people evaluating things a little inaccurately?


 
Yes.


----------



## Kacey (May 31, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> So, I need to know, are you all a bunch of demon loving supernatural depressed violent destructive masochists?  Or are these people evaluating things a little inaccurately?



Hmm... Leviticus 19:31; according to King James, that one says "Regard not them that have familiar spirits, neither seek after wizards, to be defiled by them: I [am] the LORD your God."

So... we're not just demon loving supernatural depressed violent destructive masochists... we're wizards!  I actually like being a wizard!  The rest of it, however, seems to be rather an overstatement as well as a rather inaccurate evaluation.


----------



## Flatlander (May 31, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Hmm... Leviticus 19:31; according to King James, that one says "Regard not them that have familiar spirits, neither seek after wizards, to be defiled by them: I [am] the LORD your God."
> 
> So... we're not just demon loving supernatural depressed violent destructive masochists... we're wizards! I actually like being a wizard! The rest of it, however, seems to be rather an overstatement as well as a rather inaccurate evaluation.


I like that.  I'd way rather be a wizard.


----------



## Ceicei (May 31, 2006)

Getting into martial arts, I would think, helps remove the negative attributes due to the emphasis of ethics within most martial arts.

- Ceicei


----------



## MA-Caver (May 31, 2006)

The Wizard? Nobody can see the great Oz not nobody not no how! Even I've never seen him! 

(speaking of course of ole' Bob Hubbard! of MT... heh.. promoting the devils work and recruiting more each day... bwah ha ha ha ha ha ha ha... :whip:


huh! wha? oh where was I? 

Do you think that this country will ever switch over to the metric system?


----------



## pstarr (May 31, 2006)

People like that give Christians a bad name...:whip:


----------



## shesulsa (May 31, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> So, I need to know, are you all a bunch of demon loving supernatural depressed violent destructive masochists?



Oh my goodness!  I just might have to save that for my new customer user title. %-}


----------



## Carol (Jun 1, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> So, I need to know, are you all a bunch of demon loving supernatural depressed violent destructive masochists?


 
Of course I am, and quit saying that like it's a bad thing! :rofl:



> Lust for Power, Lust for (green, brown or black) Belts,
> Sexual Lust, Fighting, Rage, Destruction...


 
Bring it on


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 1, 2006)

_"Spirits of Murder, Hatred, Pride, Bitterness, Depression, Resentment, 
Fear, Violence, Lust for Power, Lust for (green, brown or black) Belts, 
Sexual Lust, Fighting, Rage, Destruction, Suicide, Sadism and Masochism 
are some of the spirits commonly found in those who have trained in 
Martial Arts."_


I'm sure glad that the Church and it's reps. throughout time have avoided all of those traits. Natives of all those countries were so happy to be "saved".


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jun 1, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> _"Spirits of Murder, Hatred, Pride, Bitterness, Depression, Resentment,
> Fear, Violence, Lust for Power, Lust for (green, brown or black) Belts,
> Sexual Lust, Fighting, Rage, Destruction, Suicide, Sadism and Masochism
> are some of the spirits commonly found in those who have trained in
> Martial Arts."_



and a partridge in a pear tree.

seriously, somebody should sacrifice that guy to our dark lord.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 1, 2006)

Not often in my live i see such huge amonts of crap all put together. This Vera, that's what she seems to call herself, is one sick puppy. She confuses systems and even history facts that have nothing to do with each other and talks about them like she knows what she is saying. She looks at martial arts through the concepts of her christianity and blames us for that:

"Karate works by inducing a passivity in the mind setting the stage for a type of self-hypnosis. A demon then enters and gives supernatural strength and power. Karate teachers call this "going into perfection.""

REALLY?? DAWM! I must have missed that lesson. There were never any demons when i was there.

"Spirits of Murder, Hatred, Pride, Bitterness, Depression, Resentment, 
Fear, Violence, Lust for Power, Lust for (green, brown or black) Belts, 
Sexual Lust, Fighting, Rage, Destruction, Suicide, Sadism and Masochism 
are some of the spirits commonly found in those who have trained in 
*Martial* Arts. Some of the more heavily possessed individuals have also 
become very adept at Mind control, Telepathy, Telekinetic, Mind reading, 
Astral projection and Soul travel under the leadership of demonic 
guides." 

Mind control, telepathy, telekinetic ...? Where does she does her reasearch? japonese comic books?

Honnestly, somebody call 911 this girl needs an ambulance!


----------



## monkey (Jun 1, 2006)

I saw an add with claymation Bruce Lee & Lipton Iced tea.The Basic words come to thought for martial artist all over the world(It will be a mistake in My favor.)I hope that puts it in a good perspective for the arts twords those whom judge us   poorly.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 1, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> _"Spirits of Murder, Hatred, Pride, Bitterness, Depression, Resentment, _
> _Fear, Violence, Lust for Power, Lust for (green, brown or black) Belts, _
> _Sexual Lust, Fighting, Rage, Destruction, Suicide, Sadism and Masochism _
> _are some of the spirits commonly found in those who have trained in _
> _Martial Arts."_


 
Including, but not limited to...


----------



## Kreth (Jun 1, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> So, I need to know, are you all a bunch of demon loving supernatural depressed violent destructive masochists? Or are these people evaluating things a little inaccurately?


Absolutely not. I'm a demon loving supernatural depressed violent destructive sadist. Now who wants some lovin'? :uhyeah:


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 1, 2006)

Bring on the sacrificial goats.  It is time to party!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 1, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> seriously, somebody should sacrifice that guy to our dark lord.


 
I agree after all I am the evil overlord of Xuefu as well as an evil wizard

"there are some who call me.... tim."


----------



## Bigshadow (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome to the ignorance and fear mongering of the new dark ages!


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 1, 2006)

Pshaw.

When does the demon give me supernatural powers again?

Uh huh.  Sure he does.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 1, 2006)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> Mind control, telepathy, telekinetic ...?


 
I knew you were going to say that... Now respond to my comment.  
I'm going to open the door of the fridge with my mind, float a cold drink over and wait patiently for your response.


----------



## heretic888 (Jun 1, 2006)

Heh, this stuff is hilarious.

It reminds me of another apologetic I once read that claimed that practicing yoga would allow "demons" to inhabit your soul.

Give me a break.

Laterz.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 3, 2006)

Stealth said:
			
		

> I knew you were going to say that... Now respond to my comment.
> I'm going to open the door of the fridge with my mind, float a cold drink over and wait patiently for your response.


 
That's right, just help yourself with a cold drink, a little cola, a lemonade or something. Since i already took all of your beer!


----------



## Stealth (Jun 4, 2006)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> That's right, just help yourself with a cold drink, a little cola, a lemonade or something. Since i already took all of your beer!


 
Argh!  

I mean, I already knew that.


----------

